# Newbie just about to start 1st ivf at liverpool women's



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this, but read 'ivf-an emotional companion' the other day and all the women had used this site so thought id give it a whirl! 
I'm 25 and partner 24, i have pcos, been trying to conceive for about 2 yrs and currently on 3rd rnd of clomid 50mg while waiting for 1st ivf consultation in January!! so scared  
just needed to read some stories of ppl going through the same thing as me, and who feel the same way i do! 
went to the Hewitt fertility centre last week for our first blood tests there and everyone seemed nice but its still sooo scary!!!
has anybody had their ivf at the womens??


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273664.360

thats a link for the thread for people having treatment at the Hewitt centre, theres quite a lot of people on there all at different stages


----------



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

thanx for that, much appreciated, i'll have a look now!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, xSHELL86x!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home.

It is understandable that it would be scary, it is the unknown. I have been through 5 IUI's and 1 IVF and have a needle phobia, so if I can go through it then anyone can!! The physical side wasn´t a problem, it is the mental side that was harder. I am glad wibble-wobble has posted the link to the Hewitt Centre, here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

Clomid ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

aww thanx, had a look at the links, thanx for that! 
yer the mental side is what im scared of (alothough the thought of needles makes me feel sick) im much more scared of anything we do failing, but read soo many positive stories on here, its helped a lot


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You should be equally scared of what happens when it works!!   

Sue


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Shell86

I will be starting my Injections hopefully the second week in February 2012.
I will be having my EC done at Liverpool's Woman's Hospital, is that where you will be going ?

I have been so stressed out the last couple of weeks its been awful  

I am now actually really excited to start and hopefully have the outcome we really want.

Try not to worry to much (easier said than done )

Good luck xx


----------



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi nicho, yes im at the womens! Got our app for 1st consultation on 30th, feel like my life is on hold until then! I know what u mean about bein stressed, and it seems nobody else understands! 
Im excited too, jus to get the ball rolling!!


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

On your first consultation they will mention to you a blood test for
HIV hep b hep c and hep b core antibody.
I went to my Doctors and they done the test for us both 
Saving us £280
Are you having your consultations at Liverpool ?
Xxx


----------



## xSHELL86x (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yer weve already had all that! And wer nhs so didnt cost anything! Thank god! X


----------



## Nicho (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow bet that's a big weight lifted for you 
When do you start injecting xxx


----------

